# New Kits are here!  HELP!



## shawkins (Aug 29, 2010)

one out of three bred does has given birth to three kits!  YEA!  she birthed them out of the nest box however, so I placed them in the nest box.  Several questions arise,  1)  should I be concerned with only 3 kits?  I've been told that less than 6 will not survive?  there should be more born today from the other two does so if I need to combine litters I can do that.  2) the kits are in the nest box but just open to the outside, i mean no fur blanket over them, no cover under the straw bedding, just lying there in the box.  Is this normal?  This is not the rabbits first litters, but it is mine and I am trying to learn how to do all of this.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not sure what your weather is like but unless its cold I would not worry about them to much.  As long as they look healthy they should be able to get straw on top of them if they are cold.  
I do not know where you heard less then 6 kits won't survive.  I have never heard of such a thing and have never experianced it.  I had a doe have 2 big fatties 2 months ago.  They are all doing great and she is bred back.  Her first litter she had 7 very healthy babies.  
I say leave them be and go check on everyone tomorrow morning.  And rabbits only nurse their kits 1-2 times per night.  So, you will not see her nurturing them.
Good luck to you.

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## shawkins (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks, citylady  they seem fine right now.  momma has been in the nest box a couple of times.  still don't have any kits with the other does, but we'll see.   I am leaving the three be, and will check on them this evening and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 29, 2010)

Somebody got a little confused, I think. A study was done with meat rabbits, and the people doing the study came to the conclusion that 6 was the optimum number for a litter. It was based on the amount of milk an average doe produces. The litter seems to gain the same amount of total weight, regardless of how many bunnies are in the litter. More than 6, and they all grow rather slowly (many more than 6, and you'll probably lose a few). Fewer than 6 may grow too fast, and you risk the digestive and skeletal problems that are sometimes seen in babies that are too "soft." If the weather is cold, larger litters are more likely to survive, but even big litters can freeze if the temp's get low enough. 

I usually breed does in groups, so I can even out the numbers for the good of all. Sometimes the best laid plans may go awry, and things still work out. I currently have one doe with 3 2-week-olds, and one with a 2-day-old going solo, because that's all they had. I may have to restrict the time the little guy gets with his mom; she's a big doe, and he may be at risk. Fortunately, my does are used to my interference, so she will probably be ok with it. 

Some does don't pull much fur when the weather is warm, and some will pull it for days after the kits are born. Hopefully, your doe will get with the program, and give you a little peace of mind. Congrats on the new kits!


----------

